# Profinet - geeigneter Switch



## iLink (26 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

eigentlich war ich mir bis heute sicher, dass ich grundsätzlich auch unmanaged Switches für Profinet einsetzten kann (ich hab die Suche hier benutzt und entsprechende Antworten in Threads gefunden).
Zur Sicherheit wollte ich bei Netgear nachfragen, ob ich dafür einen unmanaged 19-Zoll 24-Port Switch einsetzten könnte, da ich in der Produktbeschreibung nichts von IEEE 802.1q gelesen habe.
Der Support meinte, dass das nicht ginge, weil die keine VLANs unterstützen.
OK, der Switch soll ja nichts an dem VLAN-Tag ändern, sondern einfach das Datenpaket durchleiten. Ich bin jetzt verunsichert.
Ich habe jetzt auch nicht vor, mein Netzwerk mit sonstigem Netzwerkverkehr zu belasten. Letztlich soll das Netzwerk nur für einige SPSen, PCs mit WinCCflex und OPs genutzt werden.
Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jetzt jemand sagen könnte, mit was ich am besten fahre?
Alternativ würde ich halt Industrial Ethernet Switches nehmen...muss ja nicht gleich SCALANCE sein...

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Blockmove (26 Juli 2012)

Solange du im gleichen Subnetz bleibst, ist dass kein Thema.
VLAN brauchst du dafür nicht.

Anders wird es, wenn du Routing benötigst. Hier KÖNNEN intelligente Switche erforderlich sein

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## vollmi (26 Juli 2012)

iLink schrieb:


> Letztlich soll das Netzwerk nur für einige SPSen, PCs mit WinCCflex und OPs genutzt werden.



Für den zweck kannst du jeden Switch der dir genehm ist hernehmen. 
Erst bei anspruchsvoller ET200 Kommunikation muss man die Switchwahl etwas bedachter treffen.

Scalance hat halt den vorteil das sie Mechanisch, Optisch und Diagnostikmässig wunderbar in ein Profinet Netzwerk passen. Aber eben, absolut oversize für deine Zwecke.

mfG René


----------



## Zersch (26 Juli 2012)

Hey, 
schau mal bei Hirschmann, die haben auch unterschiedliche Komponenten! Vielleicht ist da ja was passendes bei. 

http://www.hirschmann.com/de/Hirsch..._in_PROFINET-Umgebungen_einbinden/index.phtml

Gruß


----------



## iLink (26 Juli 2012)

Danke schon einmal für die Antworten.




vollmi schrieb:


> Für den zweck kannst du jeden Switch der dir genehm ist hernehmen.
> Erst bei anspruchsvoller ET200 Kommunikation muss man die Switchwahl etwas bedachter treffen.[...]
> mfG René



Da würde ich gerne nachfragen: Eventuell kommen (später) ein paar ET200 dazu. Was ist dabei zu beachten?


----------



## Deltal (26 Juli 2012)

Wenn du Profinet_IO einsetzt, dann sollten die Switche mindestens die PN-Pakete priorisiert behandeln. Stichwort QoS. Aber auch das wird erst in "vollen" Netzten ein Problem. Eventuell reicht es auch die ET-Stationen in einer Kette anzuschließen, dann liegt zwischen Controller und Device schonmal kein "schlechter" Switch.


----------



## fw82 (28 Juli 2012)

Hallo iLink,

im Grunde ist es richtig das du in einem PN RT Netz Grundsätzlich auch komplett unmanaged (also billig) Switche nehmen kannst, besser natürlich mit QoS.

Ich persönlich bin allerdings der Meinnung das in einem PN Ntzwerk Solche billigen Dinger nichts zu suchen haben, das System kann zwar laufen aber im Falle eines Problems ist die Diagnose null. --> Viel Spass bei der Fehlersuche mit der "Wünschelroute".

Man sollte ein paar € mehr in die Hand  nehmen und managed Switche einbauen (falls nicht überall, zumindest an Hauptpunkten).

Ausserdem unterstützen unmanaged Switche kein LLDP, d.h. automatischer Gerätetausch oder Topology Erkennung werden nicht funktionieren.
Also, nix mit kaputtes Gerät raus, neues rein läuft. Immer schön Taufen ... welcher "standard" Bediener hat schon die Tools dafür oder kennt den richtigen Namen??

Da ich bei Phoenix arbeitet bin ich nicht ganz objektiv ;-), aber schau dir mal die FL SMCS Switche an.
---> www.phoenixcontact.de --> Suche SMCS

Vorteil:
- QoS
- Nachbarschaftserkennung (LLDP)
- Portspiegelung (wichtig für Diagnose)
- Portstatistik (wichtig für Diagnose)
- Filter ( z.b. LLDP) bei grösseren Netzen extrem Hilfreich sonst LLDP Stürme möglich
- PN Mode, d.h. der Switch arbeitet als PN Device. Der Master "sieht" den Switch und kann Statis auswerten.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juli 2012)

Klar sind managed Switche eine tolle Sache ... in den richtigen Händen.
Nicht jeder Automatisierer ist auch Netzwerkadminstrator. VLAN und QoS sind nicht für jeden ein Begriff.
In kaum einen Bereich der Automatisierungstechnik wird - meiner Meinung nach - soviel Schrott von den Marketingleuten erzählt wie bei Profinet.
Mir streuben sich schon jedesmal die Haare, wenn der Spruch fällt: " Das ist ein ganz normales Netzwerk. Sie können ihr vorhandenes Netzwerk auch für die Autmatisierung nutzen"
Wer sich mal die Möglichkeiten und die Konfiguration eines Cisco, HP oder ahnlichen Switches angeschaut hat, merkt auf einmal, dass ein "richtiges" Netzwerk etwas anderes ist als eine Fritzbox zu Hause  

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## fw82 (30 Juli 2012)

Hallo Dieter,

klar kann man an managed Switchen viel konfigurieren und damit natürlich auch viel verkonfigurieren 

Aber das schöne an den für die Automatisierten spezialisierten Switchen ist ja gerade das viele Anwendungsprofile bereits vorbereitet sind.
z.B. bei den FL SMCS Switchen wird der Profinetmode aktiviert und schon sind alle wesentlichen Filter gesetzt und fertig.
Man muss sich halt um nichts kümmern, LLDP funktioniert sauber, automatisches Taufen kein Problem und QoS ist drinn. 

Die zusätzliche Diagnosemöglichkeiten (Portspiegel, Statistik) sind ja im Grunde "nur" im Worst Case wichtig.
Aber wenn's ernst wird kann man auch nicht mal eben umrüsten, die Sicherheitsreserve bezahlt man gewissermassen mit.

Ich Stimme dir aber zu das es in Sachen PN viele Marketingfloskeln gibt. 
Nur das es irgendwie läuft hat halt nichts mit einem vernünftig funktionierenden System zu tun.

Gruss

Frank


----------

